# P.R based on Exceptional Skills



## revoc (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am a software developer living and working in Cape Town on an Exceptional Skills permit. I would like to apply for a P.R. (based on my Exceptional Skills).

Since I already have an exceptional skills permit in my passport do I have to resubmit all of my supporting document such as:
• Proof of highest educational, trade and/or professional degrees/certificates, and transcriptions thereof 
• Letter from a foreign or South African organ of State or from an established South African academic, cultural or business body, confirming the applicant's extraordinary skills or qualifications or both 
• Other proof to substantiate exceptional skills or qualifications, such as publications and other testimonials 
• Letter of motivation stating that the applicant's skills will benefit the South African environment in which he or she intends to operate.

--------
Is it possible for me to just show my exceptional skills permit and submit original medical/radiological and police clearances? Or should I have to resubmit all the documents that I submitted for the Exceptional Skills application?


Great forum here and thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

I dont know answer to your question, but I would like to know how you got ecceptional skills permit. I mean what qualifications you hold, how much experience you have etc


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi revoc

When exactly did you receive your exceptional skills work permit? How long have you been in South Africa?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nevertheless, if you have an Exceptional Skills Work Permit, then you would apply for an "Exceptional Skills PR".

With PR it is always a new full application.


----------

